# Oak orchard



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Any info on oak? Thinking about making a trip up next weekend but not sure if it's worth it yet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Leaving Thursday to fish it for the weekend. I'm taking my boat. I will get back to you after the trip and let you know how it went. Just a heads up, it's supposed to be raining the whole time we are there. Next week should be great.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Please post your results... The wife and I are heading up to the Niagara River next Thursday for four days... hoping these cooler days and rain help with a surge of fresh salmon!! Good luck!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Best Trip I ever had was the weekend after hurricane sandy went through, creeks were loaded with fresh fish, so IMO it should be great if they get the rain that were getting here in NEO


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going next weekend!!!!


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think after all this rain and cooler temps I will be as well


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

How did everyone do? Headed up in two weeks. Praying for more rain!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Let me start by saying I'm not very good at the salmon thing. We went up yesterday and left pretty quick. We fished the archery hole area wed night and Thursday morning. There are a few fish in the river but hardly any numbers. In the evening and early morning you could see a few move through here and there but numbers were small. There were probably 10 guys on the river Thursday morning which should be a sign on its own haha but saw two hook ups before 9:30 and heard one guy got s Steelhead. We heard they were getting them down at the bridges area but we didn't feel like doing that. Went down to the dam to see the show. some fish there no where near the numbers but people were hooking a few. We Saw a gorgeous brown buck get drug in sideways by the pectoral fun and my girlfriend and I felt sick to our stomachs and left. Week maybe two and everyone there says game time


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the update I am heading up in a couple weeks. Hoping for some rain. Will let you know if we find any.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Up here now fishing the Niagara River... been slow but a few fish being caught... the best is still yet to come...I'm thinking a. Couple more weeks...


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm heading up to oak tomarrow morning... I'll let you know


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

We are headed to Olcott mon, let you know what happens also


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well hate to be the one to give this bad news... There a ok amour up by the damn, but lower through the run, I counted maybe ten fish. Still needs some cooler temps, the river is pretty warm still, al least it was yesterday and today. Did end up landing one, hooked and lost about 5 more.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fished Thursday through Sunday on the Niagara River out of a boat in devil's hole....seen a few fish get caught but nothing to get excited about... definitely need some cooler water temps....


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Fishing all week in Olcott, last night 4 guys we hooked 12 and landed 7 with the biggest just breaking 20 lbs. Water temp is 62 and clear


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Yobrick where you in the river?


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

From a boat in the harbor ya. Casting j-13's and thunderstick Jr's... let you know how tonight goes hopefully with pictures (phone died last night)


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds good if they are in the harbor only a matter of time before they move up the river hopefully


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Tues night / wed morning 10/11; 10/12 did pretty good out of Olcott. 4 guys- hooked 8 caught 5. Harbor is 61 degrees and clear.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Good job! Good to see they are staging in the Harbor. You guys even going out into the lake or just staying in the harbor fishing


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Just the harbor... there's a handful of guys trolling the lake but I think we are doing a lot better than they are from the sounds of it


----------



## Gonefishn (May 16, 2014)

bigsteel26 said:


> Any info on oak? Thinking about making a trip up next weekend but not sure if it's worth it yet. Thanks in advance![/QUOTE





bigsteel26 said:


> Any info on oak? Thinking about making a trip up next weekend but not sure if it's worth it yet. Thanks in advance!


just got back from Saint Catherine's, whirlpool, and olcott. Out of three of us fishing we landed one nice female in the pool. Only had two others on. Some fish at all three places but not like the previous years. Wished I would have waited another week. Some of the males getting pretty dark.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Headed up Saturday morning going to hit Burt and Oak. Have heard mix reports but one thing I know is rain is needed. Anyone been up recently and fished the river?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Fished Oak on Sunday. Just a day trip.... Between my brother and I we landed two and lost a few others, plus one small steelhead. It's supposedly pretty low but at least it's flowing unlike the rivers and streams around here. I thought there were decent numbers of fish, but man was it a zoo. Would've been better if there were a little bit more fish, or a little less people. Was our first time fishing it so don't have any prior trips to compare to....

I'd imagine it'll be better this weekend if we actually get the rain


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the report fishinnick, I'm gonna try it Friday afternoons for a few hours , heading to Rochester for a family thing , for you guys that fish it often are weekdays a madhouse up there too ? I've never fished the oak before , debating if I wanna try there or possibly one of the other creeks on my way


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

What part of Oak did you fish? Did you fish the damn or were you down by the Archers club? Thanks for the info and I am use to the zoo up there been going for years but after last years disappointment didn't catch a fish hoping this year is better.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

We did a trip this past Sunday on a boat with Matt from Wet Net Charters and had a blast! Niagara River.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Stopped to take a look yesterday at the dam , lots of big kings and seen a few browns , couple steelhead caught , interesting place to see with all the people and little room , and guys were telling me it wasn't very crowded ...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, but we fished it down by Archer's. It was crowded, but not as bad as the dam. The dam wasn't even fishable with all the people lined up. Not sure what it's like now though


----------

